# Teichumbau



## Klausile (16. März 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

da meine Fische langsam aber sicher dem vorhandenen Teich entwachsen, werde ich in den nächsten Wochen beginnen das vorhandene (nicht von mir verbrochenen Wasserloch) umzubauen.
Der Teich ist so ungeschickt angelegt, das sich quasi kein Substrat einbringen lässt. Der Tiefbereich, ca. 80 cm tief, hat nur einen Durchmesser von ca. 80-100 cm. Dann gibt es nur steile Kanten und einen sehr flachen Flachwasserbereich.

Mein Plan ist es nun die Fläche insgesamt zu Vergrößern, einen großen Tiefwasserbereich, einen Bereich mit mittlerer Tiefe und eine Flachwasserzone so anzulegen, das dort auch Substrat liegen bleibt und Pflanzen wachsen können.

Bei der Gestaltung des Ufers bin ich leider ziemlich eingeschränkt, da alles darauf abzielen muss meinen Katzen jeden weiteren Zugriff auf die Fische zu vermiesen. Hierzu werde ich wohl nur einen sehr schmalen Rand anlegen und den Teich dann direkt mit einem ca. 60 cm hohen Zaun einfassen. Auf der Innenseite des Zauns soll es quasi keine Möglichkeit für die Katzen geben sich hin zu setzen. 

Anbei versuche ich mal zwei schnell geschmierte Skizzen anzuhängen. Eine zeigt den Teich grob so wie er jetzt ist, die zweite soll ungefähr darstellen was ich mir so vorstelle. Leider gehört Zeichnen oder Malen nicht gerade zu einem meiner vielen Talente!
Für Tipps und Anregungen bei der Gestaltung und Umsetzung bin ich natürlich dankbar.


----------



## ThomasK. (16. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Was und wieviele Fische hast du denn?


----------



## Klausile (16. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo ThomasK.,
ich habe drei Koi - ca. 50 bis 60 cm, kann man schlecht schätzen.
Einige Goldfische, vielleicht 4 oder 5 und noch einmal 4 oder 5 Goldorfen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (16. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo nochmal,

ich  habe mir noch ein paar Fachbeiträge durchgelesen und die Skizzen noch mal überdacht und etwas verbessert!

Der Teich wird im hinteren rechten bereich nur einen schmalen Uferbereich bekommen und dann recht steil nach unten abfallen. Links und vorne werden dann Flache Uferzonen und eine Pflanzebene entstehen. Auf ca. 80 cm Tiefe soll nur ein Podest stehen bleiben für einen Seerosenkorb.

Ziel des Teichumbaues ist es hauptsächlich den Fischen mehr freien Schwimmraum zu verschaffen.

Was haltet Ihr von dem Profil?

Tipps und Anregungen werden gerne entgegen genommen!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## ThomasK. (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Grundsätzlich sieht das so schon recht gut aus. Andererseits würde ich vielleicht noch etwas mehr vom flachen für den Teifenbereich opfern. Und immer so tief wie möglich bauen. Vielleicht kannst du ja auf 1,5-1,8m gehen. Wie willst du filtern? Schon mal über Schwerkraft nachgedacht?


----------



## Enrico (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klausile,
um das Katzenproblem zu lösen, könntest Du eine Sumpfzone mit wenig Wasserstand (muss ja nicht so breit sein) um den Teich anlegen. Da können die Fische nicht hin und die Katzen holen sich nasse Pfoten, ich glaube da stehn die nicht so drauf


----------



## Klausile (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Thomas, Hallo Enrico,
danke erst mal für eure Antworten.
Die Tiefe ist mit 1,2m denke ich ausreichend. Mehr halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Ob ich mehr Tiefwasserzone hinbekomme wird sich denke ich beim baggern zeigen.
Filtern werde ich mit meinem vorhandenen Oase System. Das sollte denke ich reichen. Evtl. werde ich den Filter um eine zweite Kammer erweitern. Ich möchte aber nicht mit Bodenablauf oder anderen Systemen arbeiten, bei denen ich die Folie durchstoßen muss - da ist mir das Risiko doch einfach zu groß. Den Pumpenschlauch und das Kabel werden sehr gut durch Pflanzen verdeckt.

Das mit der Sumpfzone hatte ich auch schon überlegt - werde mal sehen ob ich das umsetzen kann.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## ThomasK. (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Mit einem Bodenablauf sparst du dir aber auch das ständige Schlamm absaugen. Bei dem nach der Vergrösserung entstehende grössere Volumen verlangt auch nach einer grösseren Pumpe. Man sagt ja so ca das halbe Volumen pro halbe Stunde. Ob dein vorhandenes Oase System dem standhält? Sind ja nur Tips und Anregungen.


----------



## Klausile (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

So, Ärmel hochgekrempelt und los gehts:

Da die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage schlechtes - insbesondere kaltes Wetter vorher gesagt hat - sind die Fische bereits heute umgezogen.
Der Teich ist somit leer.

Ich hab ein paar Bilder von dem Trauerspiel angehängt - ich will hier noch mal betonen das ich das Ding nicht gebaut habe!!!

Ich hoffe nur das mir das besser gelingt - hab mir hier schon nen Wolf dazu gelesen.

Also der Anfang ist gemacht!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## ThomasK. (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

 Es kann nur besser werden!


----------



## Annett (18. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus,


Thomas hat Recht - es kann echt nur besser werden...

Aber bitte hör beim Umbau auf die erfahrenen Koihalter und bau tief genug! :beeten 
Du wirst es sonst in 1-2Jahren wieder bereuen und erneut graben+Folie kaufen.
Viele User haben das schon selbst genau soo durchlebt. Die paar m² Teichfolie machen den Kohl nicht fett. 
Dafür läuft der ganze Teich stabiler (kühlt langsamer aus und erwärmt sich langsamer - zum Wohle der Koi) und die Fische können sich ordentlich bewegen. 

Da Koi gern Pflanzen fressen, ist ein exteren, bepflanzter Bodenfilter oder wenigstens ein Pflanzenfilter, direkt nach dem Filter angeströmt, sehr zu empfehlen. 
Dann kannst Du Dir auch einen Teil der Flachwasserzonen im Teich sparen, die nur für eine zu schnelle Wassererwärmung/Auskühlung sorgen.

Gegen Katzen hilft auch ein hochsetzen des Randes, z.B. mit geeigneten Bruchsteinen. Der Rand muss nur so hoch werden, dass die Vorderbeine zu kurz sind, um ins Wasser zu krallen. :smoki


----------



## Klausile (18. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Annett,
danke für die erneute Reaktion! 
Ich habe gestern mal den Rand des neuen Teiches mit Pfosten abgesteckt. Auch um die genaue Höhe zu ermitteln, da der Teich an einem abschüssigen Teil des Gartens liegt. Ich werde den Aushub dazu nutzen diesen Abhang aufzufüllen. Somit komme ich, wenn ich bis auf den Grund des vorhandenen Loches Grabe auf etwas über 1,4 Meter Tiefe. Die Folie die ich bestellt habe reicht dafür locker aus!
Ich habe vor die Flachwasserzone großzügig zu bepflanzen. Des weiteren werde ich einige Muschelblumen und auch __ Wasserlinsen in den Teich geben. Wenn das Zeug im Teich auch nur annähernd so wächst wie in meinen Aquarien, dann werden die Koi bald platzen!
Wegen des Filters bin ich schon auf der Suche nach einer Lösung gemacht. Vorerst werde ich den vorhandenen Filter weiter betreiben. Der ist grundsätzlich für die Größe des Teiches und den Besatz sicher ausreichend. Da ich aber wert auf möglichst klares Wasser lege, werde ich da sicher noch aufrüsten - aber das dauert bestimmt noch ein wenig - ist ja leider auch mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## okf01 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

hallo Klausile
konnten sich die Fische(Koi's) im Teich auch bewegen
ein paar Anregungen zur Teichgestaltung gibt's in meinem Album.
mfg Steffen


----------



## Klausile (18. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi Steffen,

eben - da die Koi sich in dem vorhandenen Teich fast nicht mehr bewegen konnten, wird der nun vergrößert!

Ich hoffe nur die wachsen nicht genau so weiter, sonst gibt es zu Sylvester doch Karpfen  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (20. März 2008)

*Filterung geht das so?*

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich mich weiter ein bisschen eingelesen habe, möchte ich doch über einen Bodenablauf arbeiten. Nachdem ich einige Beiträge gelesen habe, habe ich mal skizziert wie ich mir das mit der Filterung vorstelle.

Kann das so klappen?

Ihr müsst euch das so vorstellen, das die Kammern seitlich entlang des Teiches eingegraben sind.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Silverstorm (20. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Warum machst nicht alles in Schwerkraft, und dann die Pumpe in die letzte Kammer?


----------



## Klausile (20. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Wenn ich den eigentlichen Filter über Wasser stehen habe, kann ich ihn bequemer reinigen. Daher würde ich es gerne so machen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich ein 100mm HT-Rohr an z.B. eine Regentonne anschließen kann (eine eckige Tonne)

Danke schon mal

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (20. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab den Filter noch mal überdacht,
ich denke so könnte es auch gehen!

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## koimen (20. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klauslie

Das Prinzip ist ok. Mach den Filter noch grösser wenn möglich.....auch wenn am Anfang zu wenig Biomedien vorhanden sind......Hauptsache der Schwerkraftfilter ist gross.....bzw. er ist immer zu klein  bei Kois . In allen Kammern ist noch ein Auslauf einzuplanen zum reinigen bzw ablassen des Schmutzwassers. 
(Bin auch noch ein Nobody.....mache diesen Samstag in der ersten Kammer einen   Kugeldrehahn nachträglich (anders) rein zum schnelleren Spülung...). Die Durchdringungen  kannste mit günstigen Schraubbaren Flanschen mit Gummidichtung (Dichtung auf Innenseite Schraubverschluss aussen) machen durch die eckigen Tonnen.

Bau einfach alles gross und tief für Kois......Gesamtoberfläche muss aber mit einem Kescher 4-5m' in allen Ecken erreichbar sein. Schau mal bei rainthanner hp rein da ist alles fast Optimal.......aber nicht das dich der Mut verlässt  ......es geht auch günstiger meine ich, dass man(n) spass hat an diesem Hobbie.


----------



## Klausile (21. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort,

ich werde mal sehen ob ich eine 4. Kammer dazu setzten kann, es soll alles nach Möglichkeit unter dem Steg verschwinden.
Ablaufhähne kann ich mir schenken, da alles im Boden versenkt wird. Ich weis das dies die Reinigung schwieriger macht - aber anderswo habe ich sonst keinen Platz für die Tonnen.
Die Reinigung habe ich mir so gedacht: Zulauf Schieber zu, Filtermedien Raus, eine Große Schmutzwasser-Tauchpumpe in den Filterbehälter rein, alles Kräftig aufwirbeln und raus damit. Macht zwar mit Sicherheit ziemlich Arbeit, aber ich denke das ich das nur ein oder zwei mal im Jahr machen muss.

Als ich gestern die Preise für die Filtermedien gesehen habe, hab ich ziemlich geschluckt. Wir ist zwar aus der Aquaristik bekannt das das nicht ganz billig wird. Aber hier ist der Filter ja doch um einiges größer.
Was verwendet Ihr in euren Filtern?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (22. März 2008)

*Filter nun doch gekauft!*

So, die ganze Filterplanerei und Rechnerei, was bekomme ich woher und was kostet es hängt mir jetzt zum Hals raus.
Ich habe in Ebay einen Filter gefunden (Art. 160217883838), der denke ich meinen Zwecken genügt.
Die Pumpe kommt wie angedacht in einen Pumpenkammer neben den Teich. Von da aus fördert sie das Wasser in den Filter und dann schwups zurück in den Teich.

Heute habe ich damit begonnen die alte Teichfolie frei zu legen. Da meine Frau jede menge der vorhandenen Pflanzen retten möchte war das mit etwas mehr Arbeit verbunden.
Dann habe ich alle größeren Steine die rund um den Teich lagen eingesammelt, davon werde ich sicher noch einige gebrauchen können.
Der Meister der den Teich angelegt hatte, hat den Kies wohl im Angebot bekommen. Rund um den Teich liegt auf 0,5-1 Meter breite jede Menge Kies auf der Folie, mal sehen was ich mit anfange?

Bilder folgen von den Einzelnen Bauabschnitten wenn es jemanden interessiert.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (22. März 2008)

*Zuerst muss ja der alte Teich weg!*

Hallo, ich bins schon wieder,

soeben hab ich mal schnell   die alte Folie aus dem Teich entfernt.
Für heute reicht es jetzt aber wirklich, man bin ich fertig 

So sieht es unter der Folie aus - der Folienhaufen ist im Hintergrund zu erkennen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (23. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

So, und hier ein paar Bilder meiner Fische im Asyl.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (23. März 2008)

*AW: Filter nun doch gekauft!*

Hi Klausile,




			
				Klausile schrieb:
			
		

> So, die ganze Filterplanerei und Rechnerei, was bekomme ich woher und was kostet es hängt mir jetzt zum Hals raus.
> Ich habe in Ebay einen Filter gefunden (Art. 160217883838), der denke ich meinen Zwecken genügt.




Also da hätt ich mir aber noch ein wenig Zeit mit gelassen....... 

Ich hätte da da dann lieber noch den 50er draufgelegt und den hier genommen..........


Mach doch erst mal den Teich fertig, nachher ärgerst du dich wenn der Filter doch zu klein ist. Du hättest den Teich auch sicherlich die erste Zeit mit dem alten Filter betreiben können, lief doch vorher auch oder???


----------



## Klausile (23. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi Olaf, danke für den Link, kommt leider zu spät - hab den anderen Filter schon gekauft - egal   - weitermachen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (23. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi,


wie wär's mit nachfragen ob da noch ein Umtausch möglich ist 

Der Händler würde sicherlich nicht nein sagen oder???


----------



## Klausile (24. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi Olli,
also wenn ich den UVC-Klärer noch mit rechne, ist der Preis doch nicht mehr so schlecht. Da der Händler bei mir um die Ecke wohnt, denke ich, ich werde mir mal beides ansehen und dann entscheiden.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (26. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

So, 
das neue Loch ist gegraben. Da der Teich an eine leicht abschüssige Stelle kommt, habe ich den Aushub verwendet um das Gelände um den Teich auf zu füllen. Bin mal gespannt ob alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Vor lauter Bagger-fahren - hab ich glatt vergessen ein Foto zu machen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (26. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus,

Foto wäre wirklich klasse. 
An der Auffüllstelle ordentlich verdichten und die Folie nach der Verlegung lieber ein ganzes Stück länger lassen.... 
Da könnte noch was nachgeben.


----------



## sanke10 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus!

Warum baust Du Dir nicht einen filter aus Regentonnen, Durführungen und Zubehör bekommst Du bei jedem guten Koihänler.
Und du kannst den Filter bei bedarf schnell vergrößern.
Diese Filter von O---se    usw. sind meiner Meinung nur was für sehr kleine Teiche oder Quarantänebecken.
Zur Koihaltung gehört ein großer ,Tiefer Teich und eine Gute Filteranlage,denn die Koi`werden bei guter Pflege 70 bis 90 cm groß.
Baue doch gleich richtig, ist billiger !

                   Lenhart




http://www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Klausile (29. März 2008)

*Es geht weiter.*

Hallo Leute,

so, nun geht es weiter. Ich war die ganze Woche fleißig (meine Frau natürlich auch) und heute hab ich es mal geschafft ein paar Bilder zu machen.

Das Loch ist insgesamt ca. 5,5x4 Meter geworden.
Die Ziefzone ist ca. 3,5x3,5 Meter und ungefähr 1,3 Meter tief.

Heute werde ich noch anfangen Wasser einlaufen zu lassen. Wenn die Folie sich dann schön an den Rand angelegt hat, werde ich beginnen die Randbefestigung zu machen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi Klaus,


da geht noch was, lass noch kein Wasser ein!!!

Was willst du mit der ganzen Folie machen, die da auf dem 2ten Bild noch über ist 

Oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst

Und warum sind da die Steine um den BA gelegt???


----------



## Klausile (29. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi Olaf,
ich muss ja Wasser einlassen, damit sich die Folie überall anlegen kann.

Die Steine um den BA sind dazu da, das Ansaugen des Bodengrundes einzuschränken. Da kommen noch einige mehr darum und dann werde ich auch Sand auf den Boden der Tiefzone verteilen.

Die Folie ist übrig, weil die Folie eben 7,62 Meter breit ist, eine Nummer schmaler wäre zu knapp geworden. Lieber ein Meter zu viel als 5 cm zu wenig!


Gruß Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi Klaus,


und warum schlägst du dann die Folie da nicht nochmal um und Arbeitest noch ein wenig nach 

Abschneiden geht nur einmal, dranschneiden iss nich so gut....


----------



## Klausile (29. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Olaf,
breiter kann ich den Teich leider nicht machen, das passt schon so. Ich denke auch, dass wenn sich der Teich mit Wasser füllt, noch einiges von der Folie in den Teich gezogen wird.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (30. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

So, 9000 Liter Wasser sind im Teich, die halbe Umrandung ist auch schon gemauert. Wenn es morgen wieder trocken ist, mache ich den Rest.
Ich denke mal das dann insgesamt ca. 12-13 Tausen Liter in den Teich passen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (31. März 2008)

*Eine Frage zwischendurch!*

Hallo Ihr Teichprofis,
wie gesagt habe ich inzwischen ca. 9000 Liter Wasser im Teich.
Da der Rand noch nicht fertig ist, das wird wohl noch eine Woche dauern, kann ich das Wasser noch nicht vollständig einfüllen.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie lange kann ich das Wasser unbewegt im Teich stehen lassen ohne das es gammelt?
Ich habe zwar schon eine neue Teichpumpe bekomme, leider nur die falsche!
Bis sich der Verkäufer wegen des Umtausches meldet - das schein länger zu dauern - kann ich also keine Pumpe installieren.
Meine vorhandene Pumpe und Filter sind ja in meinem Fischasylbecken in Betrieb. Nun hätte ich nur noch eine "Gartenwasserpumpe" die angeblich 3000 Liter/h leistet, dabei aber jede menge Strom frisst und unheimlich laut ist. Die will ich nicht unbedingt laufen lassen.
Kann mir hierzu jemand einen Rat geben?
Danke schonmal
Gruß Klaus


----------



## ThomasK. (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

9000L gammeln nicht so schnell. Du hast ja auch noch keine Fische drin. Aber wie Olli schon sagte, das mit den Steinen würde ich auch noch mal überdenken. Sonst verfehlt der Bodenablauf ja seinen Sinn und Zweck.


----------



## Klausile (31. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

So, der Rand ist gemauert.
Zuerst mal nur eine Lage. Wenn ich es so lasse schließen die Steine genau mit dem - noch zu pflanzenden Rasen - ab.
Meine Frau meint ich sollte noch eine zweite Reihe darauf setzen. 
Was meint Ihr??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (31. März 2008)

*Bodenablauf*

Hallo Olli und Thomas,
noch mal zum Thema Bodenablauf.
Ich habe meinen BA nicht in die tiefste Stelle des Teiches gebaut, auch sollen die darum liegenden Steine verhindern dass der BA allen "Dreck" ansaugt.
Warum?
Darum:
Ich habe wie wahrscheinlich schon erwähnt ein paar Aquarien. Da hier die Wassermenge im Vergleich zum Teich wesentlich geringer ist, sind diese Systeme noch um einiges empfindlicher. Ich habe auch nicht nur kleine Fische die wenig Dreck machen sonder schon ein paar ordentliche Klopper.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Aquarianern sauge ich den Mulm nicht vom Boden ab, denn darin leben jede Menge Bakterien und andere Kleinstlebewesen, die erheblich zum Gleichgewicht des Mini-Biotops beitragen.
Das gleiche gedenke ich auch in dem Teich zu machen.
Ein klinisch reines Becken, egal wie groß, wird nie ein funktionierendes Öko-System. Ach ja - für alle Besserwisser - auch ich weiß das eine AQ oder ein Teich nie ein funktionierendes Öko-System sein wird.  Aber ich mache mir die Natur zu nutze um meine Mini-System so gut wie möglich am laufen zu halten.
Nur wenige Aquarianer haben mit ihren Becken so wenig Arbeit wie ich.
Drei Becken mit 126L, 200L und 832L und ein Arbeitsaufwand pro Woche für die Pflege und Reinigung von max. 1 Stunde für alle Becken. Ich muss auch keine Algen Putzen oder ähnliches.
Ich bin sicher das mir das auch mit dem Teich gelingen wird.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus, also ich wuerd noch ne Reihe drauf machen oder auf nen guten Skimmer setzen ! 
Beim Rasenmähen fliegt Dir ja sonst alles auf den Teich. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Klausile (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Wolf,
das Argument ist natürlich gut. Außerdem kann so bei starkem Regen Wasser vom Rasen in den Teich fließen - keine gute Idee.
Also zweite Reihe oben drauf - da kann ich dann ja die Folie zwischen die beiden Steine klemmen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (1. Apr. 2008)

*Es geht weiter mit dem Rand.*

So, ich noch mal!
Heute habe ich die Folie umgeschlagen und auf den Steinen der unteren Reihe verklebt. Mit dem aufmauern der zweiten Reihe habe ich auch schon angefangen, aber dann hat es leider begonnen zu regnen. Na ja, eine kleine Pause kann ich auch mal vertragen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi Klaus,


das mit dem BA und Restmulm ist ein gutes Argument 

Wenn ich mir das so überlege, dann lass ich mal den Mulm in meinen beiden Pflanzenteichen drinne mal sehen ob's was bringt.... 

Aber wenn ich mir das so ansehe; willst du auch mit Ufermatten arbeiten??
Die hätte ich dann sofort unter die umgeschlagene Folie mit drunter gepackt, von wegen Kapillareffekt......

Und was mir sonst noch sorgen macht, sind im Winter evtl. Frostschäden durch Absprengungen wegen Eisbildung:__ nase 

Mal sehen wie das dann im kommenden Winter bei dir läuft, ich hoffe du berichtest dann.....:smoki


----------



## Kurt (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus,

nach dem Füllen muß unbedingt 'geimpft' werden - mit ein/zwei Kübeln von Teichwasser aus einem 'eingefahrenen' Gewässer.
Dann hast du erstmal keine Probleme wegen umkippen und so.  Eventuell kannst du auch einen Büschel Unterwasserpflanzen auftreiben - zum Zusammenbinden und Versenken.  Damit (über)-lebt das Wasser auch einige Monate ohne daß du dir Sorgen machen mußt. Nur keine Angst, wenns zwischendurch mal trüb wird.
Das pendelt sich mit der Zeit sicher ein. 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Klausile (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Olli, Hallo Kurt,
danke erst mal für eure Antworten.
Ich habe nicht vor mit Pflanzmatten zu arbeiten. gepflanzt wird nur im Flachwasserbereich. Evtl. ein oder zwei Pflanzkübel in die Tiefwasserzone, mal sehen was ich da an Pflanzen finde.
Wegen des zufrieren mache ich mir aus zwei Gründen keine sorge:
1. werde ich im Winter den Wasserstand bis unter den Mauerrand absenken, hier ist umlaufend der Rand etwas schräg, steil abfallend ist er erst ab ca. 20-30 Tiefe. 
2. die letzten Jahre hat es immer nur für eine sehr dünne Eisdecke gereicht, bei uns wird es selten richtig kalt.
@Kurt
Das impfen mit Teichwasser bringt nichts für das Öko-system Teich. Die Bakterien die wir haben wollen sind fast alle Substratgebunden.
Ich erhalte wohl am Freitag die richtige Filterpumpe. Dann werde ich den Filter bereits in betrieb nehmen. Das restliche Wasser zum Auffüllen werde ich aus meinem Fischasylbecken nehmen (Wechselwasser). Das darin enthaltene Ammonium und Nitrit wird als erstes Futter der nitrifizierenden Bakterien ausreichen. 
Umsetzten will ich die Fisch erst, wenn das Wasser im Teich ca. 18 ° erreicht hat. Nach dem umsetzten werde ich den Filter der jetzt das Fischbecken filtert noch einige Zeit am Teich mit betreiben - sonst ist der neue Filter gleich überfordert - so kann ich den Nitritpeak hoffentlich umgehen.
Ich gehe auch davon aus das ich bis dahin einige schnell wachsende Pflanzen im Teich haben werde um die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Leider hat unser Leitungswasser bereits ca. 22mg/l Nitrat.
Ein paar Fadenalgen werde ich also nicht vermeiden können.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

So, weiter gehts:
Die richtige Pumpe ist nun da. Wenn es heute mal aufhört zu regnen werde ich wohl den Filter und die Pumpe installieren.
Gestern habe ich noch du unterste Steinlage und den Betonsockel mit Dichschlämme beschichtet. Ich weiss dass das auf der Folie natürlich nicht dicht wird, ich erhoffe mir aber dass das Wasser nicht in zu intensiven Kontakt mit dem Beton kommt und somit der PH-Wert nicht all zu sehr ins Basische kippt.
Wir haben gestern den ganzen Teich noch mit einer Folie abgedeckt da laut Anleitung zur Dichschlämme dies in den ersten 24 Stunden vor Regen, Zugluft, Sonneneinstrahlung und Temperaturen unter 5 °C geschützt werden soll.
Ganz schön kompliziert. Aber ich denke so sollte es gehen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus,

zur Sicherheit hättest Du den Teich auch "einfach" ein paar Tage mit Wasser gefüllt stehen lassen und dieses Wasser danach durch neues ersetzen können. 
So läßt sich die basische Wirkung des Zementes ebenfalls mindern.


----------



## Klausile (7. Apr. 2008)

*Fische füttern?*

So, am Teich tut sich im Moment nicht viel, da die Dichtschlämme ja 5 Tage ruhen soll, bevor das Becken gefüllt wird.
Meine Fische sind nun ja seit drei Wochen in ihrem Asylbecken.
Anfangs musste ich, obwohl ich nicht gefüttert habe, recht häufig Wasser wechseln da sich bedenkliche Nitrit Konzentrationen eingestellt haben.
OK, das mit dem nicht gefüttert stimmt nur bedingt. Ich hatte einmal eine Ladung __ Wasserlinsen und Muschelblumen aus meinen AQs in das Becken gekippt. Die Koi und Orfen haben das wohl als Mahlzeit angesehen, auf jeden Fall sind nur wenige Muschelblumen übrig geblieben.
Seit Freitag ist der Nitrit-Wert aber Konstant bei ca. 0,025 mg/l bis nicht nachweisbar.
Die Wassertemperatur hält sich konstant bei 10-11 °C.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das ich die Fische frühestens in 2-3 Wochen in den neuen Teich einsetzen kann. Den neuen Filter werde ich wohl am Donnerstag oder Freitag in Betrieb nehmen.
Soll ich die Fische weiter nicht füttern?
Oder kann ich mit kleinen Mengen beginnen.
Anzubieten hätte ich:
Flockenfutter, Koi-Sticks, Störfutter (kleinste Größe)
oder evtl. Daphnien-lebend oder getrocknet.
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Danke

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus,

läuft denn am AQ ein Filter?
Vermutlich kam der Nitritpeak einfach, weil das Becken zu spät/gar nicht eingefahren wurde!?

Wenn ein Filter läuft, kannst Du ja langsam die Futtermenge erhöhen. Ansonsten nach dem Füttern immer den Nitritwert im Auge behalten und entsprechend mit Wasserwechseln gegensteuern. 
Aber das kennst Du sicher schon. 

Fische halten lange ohne Futter aus. Wenn sie aber warm stehen, ist der Stoffwechsel entsprechend hoch und sie brauchen irgendwann mal was "zwischen die Kiemen".


----------



## Klausile (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo an alle,
auch die letzte Woche hat sich einiges getan -
Der Rand ist fertig! Die Pumpe und der Filter laufen - im Moment noch ohne UV-C.
Insgesamt fasst der Teich knapp 15.000 Liter 

Wir haben nun begonnen den Boden um den Teich aufzufüllen. Dafür mussten wir neuen Mutterboden besorgen, da wir den Aushub kpl. zum Auffüllen des abfallenden Grundstücks benötigt haben. Außerdem haben wir hier extrem lehmigen Boden, sobald es regnet ist das ne reine "Schlickrutschbahn"

An der Vorderseite des Teiches wird noch ein Steingarten mit einem Bachlauf/Wasserfall angelegt - hier kommt die nun nicht mehr benötigte Aquamax eco 6000 zum Einsatz.

Da gestern in Venlo (NL) verkaufsoffener Sonntag war, haben wir die Gelegenheit genutzt uns ein paar Teichpflanzen zu holen. Diese haben wir auch schon eingesetzt - Brrrr. 10° Wassertemperatur ist wirklich Saukalt.

Die übrigen Pflanzen vom alten Teich haben auch schon an ihrem neuen Standort Platz gefunden.

Neu kamen hinzu:

Sparganium erectum - Großer __ Igelkolben
Scirpus cernuus - Frauenhaat (Holländische Schilder mit deutscher Übersetzung)
Schizostylus coccinea "Major" - Sumpfgladiole
Schizostylus coccinea "Alba" - Sumpfgladiole
Ranunculus aquatilis - __ Wasserhahnenfuß
Myriophyllum brasiliensis - __ Tausendblatt
Myriophyllum aquaticum - __ Papageienfeder
Juncus effusus - Flatterbinse
__ Iris "Rose Queen" - Rosa
Iris setosa - Blau bis Lila
Iris laevigata "Mottled Beauty" - Weis-Blau
Iris Laevigiata bleu
Hippuris vulgaris - Tannenwedel
Hibiscus palustris - Wasserhibiscus
Equisetum japonicum - Teichschachtelhalm
Lobelia cardinalis - Wasserlobelia
Alisma parviflora - Rundblättriger __ Froschlöffel
Butomus umbellatus - __ Blumenbinse
Typhia minima - Zwerglisodde (__ Zwergrohrkolben)
Fritallaria michailovskyi - __ Schachbrettblume

Ich hoffe wir haben uns hier keine all zu großen Katastrophen eingesetzt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus,



> Ich hoffe wir haben uns hier keine all zu großen Katastrophen eingesetzt.


das kommt darauf an, wo Du welche Pflanze eingesetzt hast. 

Die __ Schachbrettblume ist z.B. nix für den Teich - setzt die mal außen an einen feuchten Standort.
Der Schachtelhalm kann ordentlich wuchern, deshalb am besten einsperren... frag mal Eugen.  

Hier noch was zum __ Spaltgriffel ("Sumpfgladiole"):





> In ihrer Heimat wächst sie an Flussufern und genau so einen Platz möchte sie auch im Garten: immer genügend Feuchtigkeit, aber niemals nasse Füsse. Wenn man ihr das bieten kann, dann ist sie auch bei uns in Europa bis wenigstens minus 10 ° C winterhart. Mit etwas Abdeckung hält sie noch ein paar Grade mehr aus.


Quelle
__ Iris setosa ist nur was für die feuchte Wiese.
Die Kardinalslobelia darf einen Tick feuchter stehen (Nasse Wiese=frisch bis feucht).

Viel Erfolg mit den Pflanzen!


----------



## Klausile (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!!  

Die __ Schachbrettblume und die __ Iris Setosa stehen natürlich am Teichrand - so stand es auch auf dem entsprechenden Schildchen!

Bei der Lobelia werde ich mein Frau heute gleich frage wo sie diese "versenkt" hat. Denn hier entnehme ich dem Schild das diese sowohl am Teichrand, als auch in Wassertiefe bis 15 cm stehen darf. Ich gehe mal davon aus die sie entsprechend im nassen Sand am Ufer - im Teich steht.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wasser wieder klar werden - und die Sonne scheinen.
Ich war gestern mit einer Teichhose im Wasser und hab entsprechend viel Sand aufgewirbelt.

Danke nochmal und Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (1. Mai 2008)

*Weiter gings - Fertig!*

So, wir haben den Teich denke ich so weit fertig.
Wenn Floragart mal in der Lage sein wird zu liefern, kommen noch mehr Pflanzen rein. 
Alle Pflanzen die wir bis jetzt eingesetzt haben sind angegangen und wachsen schon ganz fleißig. Auch der Rasen beginnt langsam zu sprießen. 
Nun kann ich endlich das machen, wozu der Teich eigentlich gedacht ist - genießen!!

Wenn das Wasser wärmer wird, werde ich die Fische aus dem Planschbecken in den Teich umsetzen. Aber ich denke es dauert noch ein wenig bis das Wasser so 15-16° warm ist.

Anbei ein paar Bilder vom Teich. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch - ach ja, gerne lese ich ein paar Kommentare - auch negative werden gerne zur Kenntnis genommen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus,


na, dass sieht doch schon ganz vielversprechend aus. Gefällt mir gut.  

Und wenn dann erst einmal ein wenig Zeit vergangen ist, sieht's noch besser aus. 

Aber du hast da m.M.n. zu viele Solarlampen am Teich. Soll ich dir nicht welche abnehmen. 









Nee, Spaß beiseite, sieht wirklich gut aus. 


Und halt uns im laufe der Zeit mit immer neuen Bildern auf dem laufenden.


----------



## simon (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

hallo klaus
ist doch wirklci hschön geworden
glückwunsch dazu
gruss simon
p.s.bei mir hats schon 15 grad im teich


----------



## Bibo-30 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus
gefällt mir gut dein Teich.........
Eine Frage ....   die Fische waren ca. 4 Wochen im Planschbecken...???ist das richtig???mit dem altenFilter??? ich müßte auch umbauen...und hab überlegt wohin mit den Fischen......also Planschbecken geht??  
 grüße  Bianca


----------



## Klausile (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Bianca,
Planschbecken geht auf jeden Fall, wenn es groß genug ist.
Mein Becken fasst ca. 5 m³ also wirklich ausreichend.
Wichtig ist das du auch den Filter laufen lässt und regelmäßig die Wasserwerte testest - wenig füttern. Auch sollte das Becken nicht in der prallen Sonne stehen.
Ich musste am Anfang fast jeden 2. Tag Wasser wechseln - aber alle Fische haben es gut überstanden.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus
Das ist ja supi    Danke für die schnelle Antwort
Gruß Bianca


----------



## Klausile (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Leute, 
so wie es aussieht geht es meinem Teich und den Fischen recht gut.
Ich habe mir noch zwei neue Koi zugelegt - Direkt vom Züchter - eigenen Nachzuchten.
Ich habe ja im Moment zwei Filter laufen.
Den kleineren von OASE werde ich demnächst ausschließlich für einen Skimmer nutzen.
Damit mein Wasser möglichst klar bleibt habe ich seit ca. 1 Woche eine Damenstrumpfhose am Einlauf der Filerkammer installiert.
Anfangs musste ich die Strumpfhose zwei mal täglich reinigen.
Inzwischen reicht einmal am Tag.
Da ich den Wartungsaufwand gerne etwas reduzieren möchte habe ich mal eine Frage:
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich ein Bogensieb / Spaltsieb irgendwie in die Filterkammer einbauen kann. Diese Siebe haben angeblich längere Reinigungsintervalle. 
Hat schon mal jemand ein solches Filterelement direkt an einen Zugschieber 110 mm in eine Pumpenkammer eingebaut?
Oder muss ich doch eine zweite Filterkammer vergraben.

Ich wäre für Tips dankbar - ach ja für alle die gerne auf die Suchfunktion verweisen - diese kenne und nutze ich - habe aber leider nichts passendes gefunden - bin aber auch für die Nennung eines geeigneten Suchwortes dankbar.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (24. Feb. 2009)

*1. Frühjahr nach Umbau*

Hallo Leute,

so, endlich ist das Eis weg - dafür habe ich jede menge schmieriger grüner Algen im Teich.
Bis vor einer Woche war das Wasser sehr klar, ich konnte alle Fische die am Boden ruhen gut sehen, nun kann ich sie nur noch schemenhaft erkennen. 
Am Rand und an den Resten der Wasserpflanzen haben sich hellgrüne schmierige Algen gebildet - es sind wohl keine Fadenalgen - innerhalb einer Woche sind es so viele geworden, das ich gestern beim Abschöpfen locker einen 20 Liter Eimer voll stopfen konnte.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Algen die Nährstoffe aus den abgestorbenen Pflanzenresten haben, die ich nicht aus dem Teich entfernen konnte. Das es aber innerhalb weniger Tage so viele Algen wurden hat mich doch überrascht.
Die Wassertemperatur betragt überm Grund 4,5°, an der Oberfläche sind es 5,2 °.
Ich hoffe das ich diesen ekligen Algen mit Abschöpfen Herr werden kann.
Na ja, was solls, ich muß es eh nehmen wie es kommt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hallo Klaus,
tröste dich, ich habe noch nicht einen Fisch im Teich, keine Pflanze aber auch dieses ekelhafte Algenzeugs. Weiß noch nicht woher es kommt. Bin gerade dabei es mit einem Besen aufzusammeln.
Mal auf die Pflanzenexperten warten.


----------



## Olli.P (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi,

ich kann euch zwar auch nicht sagen woher das kommt, aaaber bis vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich auch noch glasklares Wasser.
Jedoch scheint auch bei mir das Wasser seit 2-3 Tagen immer grüner zu werden.....

Allerdings gehts bei mir mit der Wassertemperatur stetig bergauf!!

Habe z.Zt. 7° an der Oberfläche 

Die Lufttemperatur lag Heute sogar bei +10° 

Ich hoffe mal das der Frühling nun doch kommt. 

Iss das vllt. schon die erste Algenblüte......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Nee Olaf,
das ist so richtiges schleimiges Algenkrams


----------



## Olli.P (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Dann sterben euch die Algen grade ab.........

Das wird's warhs. höchste Eisenbahn die abzufischen, denn bald kommt dann die Auflösung des Algenkrams.....:smoki


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau*

Hi,

berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Ich habe den Schmierkram auch und bin der Meinung, es sind absterbende Fadenalgen, denn die hatte ich vor kurzem noch und jetzt michnichtsdichnichts diesen Glibber. 

Aber komischerweise nur in im oberen Teichteil, also sozusagen mein "Pflanzenfilter". Im unteren Teichlein, wo die Fische schwimmen, ist das Wasser weiterhin glasklar.


----------

